# Can it be saved or should I just plant flowers in the basket come spring



## ZE52414 (Jan 28, 2020)

Long story short I get a phone call from a guy I met last night saying he knows a little old lady down the road that has a old bike with a weird folding kickstand. He asked if I was interested.  Said it was hers way back when. So right away I’m thinking probably a prewar girls bike no big deal. I told him sure I’m interested just send me Over a pic.  So he went down there and pulled it out from under a chain link fence and sends me a pic.  Turns out it’s a cycle truck. I just got it home and Kinda looking it over.  It appears the frame/fork/fenders/stand and basket are about the only parts that survive.  The stem is tweaked pretty bad. The front wheel has a rust holes all the way through and the rear wheel is incorrect. It kinda looks okay the way it is. So I’m leaning more towards yard art. Hope you guys like the pics.


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 28, 2020)

Unique yard art for sure!...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 28, 2020)

that would look great in your front yard close to the sidewalk.  what is your address and what time do you go to work?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 28, 2020)

I find it odd that on a classic bike forum buildable classic bikes would be considered yard art by anyone.   I'd love to find something like that and get it back on the road.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 28, 2020)

You definitely could save that, the frame looks like it’s in great shape! And I’m sure we’ve all seen bikes saved from worse shape. In my opinion those things are too cool to be turned into flower pots and I personally would love to have one


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 28, 2020)

Lmao. I wouldn’t really use it for yard art. And yes the frame/fork/fenders/basket are decent. The price of all the other crap will add up quick though.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 28, 2020)

It is safer with you than a lady with flowers in her hand and nowhere to put them.  They are making more pots but not any more of these.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm sure it could be saved but I could only imagine how much you'd spend if you didn't already have the parts for it and you were trying to do it with correct parts.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 28, 2020)

Front drop stand, frame, original fenders with front stand clip, fork even basket too good to let rot away. If you do yard art, better chain it down or better yet if you don't want to mess with it now, use as wall hanger until you or someone wants to tackle it.


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2020)

It will be somewhat costly and labor intensive to get it back looking good.How much are you willing to put into the project ?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 28, 2020)

I vote for wall art candidate.  Once the rust reaches parts that should be sturdy riding it becomes risky. ? I'll give you 2 bucks and your headaches will magically disappear?


----------



## dogdart (Jan 28, 2020)

If the frame appears solid enough , I would start throwing parts at it to make it rideable, always can look for correct parts later. Sometimes it takes me years to find affordable parts for a bike , but parts for most everything show up eventually

Have fun with it


----------



## kreika (Jan 28, 2020)

You could do both. Get it in running shape and grow some flowers in the basket. Ladies will love it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 28, 2020)

You can get really crafty Zach I commend you!

One the heck of a secret pre sales ad!

It's a good story for sure! Those things take up a lot of space I know George @THEGOLDENGREEK sold me one that's taking  up half my shop!

N


----------



## tech549 (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't know what it cost him but mike j put this one


 together this year and it looks great.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 29, 2020)

finished project


----------



## COB (Jan 29, 2020)

Motivation.


tech549 said:


> View attachment 1131569
> finished project


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 29, 2020)

some people like to take flower pots and rebuild them into bikes. we would think of the process as fun. "oh the cost !!!" does not enter our minds.  I've been doing the same thing with old cars my whole life. if all I wanted was an old car, I would have bought one, what I wanted to do was BUILD one.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 29, 2020)

I think what I’ll do is tear it apart and pitch the parts that don’t belong and I the issue parts. Mainly being the front wheel.  I’ll salvage the hub. The right side basket support has some rust through, but other than that I think everything else is salvageable. I’ll post it in the classifieds when I get that done.  I think that’s about all the motivation I’ll have with this one.  I’ll let someone who has the space store it away.  

btw he did a great job on that CWC.
Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2020)

*Why does everyone assume surface rust is the deciding factor of a bicycle has had it days & should be left for dead ... Look at the Roadmaster .. great resurrection to be ridden again ..*

_*I tend to embrace what I purchased .. usually a very inexpensive venture ... the stem can be straightened .. the bars too .... remove the basket to make the bike more manageable for this technique ..  just flip the bike over & drop the bike on the bars a few times & the stem will be better .. I did it to my cycle truck .. this technique works like a charm ... 

Good call .. keep the front hub .. the chainguard is not OG ..  *__*Next solution .. Get a set of new wheels & tires ... *__*Service the bearings throughout the bike ... *__*Add a new seat & seatpost ... *__*The fork needs to be straightened too .. the lil Brute straightener does the trick on that *__*... New chain .. some grips ...add a sign & the brackets from @John...*__*  done & done 

The bones are there ,, frame - stand - basket - etc..... *_

_*No yard art on this one ... *_

*Just my 2 cents ... RIDDEN not hidden .. Frank  *


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 31, 2020)

Frank thanks for the tips to straighten out the stem. I may have to try that. Then again I found a small micro hole in the frame in the rear. I don’t know if your technique would help this one or possibly hurt it lol.  It’s weird because the frame feels solid.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2020)

*Yeah the hole looks a little daunting... it may have just been sitting against something and that cause what you see ... or it may have a internal rust issue .. just a odd spot to have a hole ... *
_*
it reminds me of vintage Italian road bikes that look beautiful on the outside ... but many had internal issues from the wet climate and what not .. ridden hard and then just stashed aside .. only to be found years later when the price for old originals started creeping up ... 

Worse case if you like the bike .. frames are out there .. switch it out .. or have a good metal guy / welder repair that area .. blend it back in .. 
*_
*Either way it’s still a great start *


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 3, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Yeah the hole looks a little daunting... it may have just been sitting against something and that cause what you see ... or it may have a internal rust issue .. just a odd spot to have a hole ... *
> _*
> it reminds me of vintage Italian road bikes that look beautiful on the outside ... but many had internal issues from the wet climate and what not .. ridden hard and then just stashed aside .. only to be found years later when the price for old originals started creeping up ...
> 
> ...




I just went ahead and listed it up for sale the other day. Pretty affordable I thought.  I don’t think anybody wants to tackle this one. Lol. I thought about bringing it into work and tacking the hole up and grinding it smooth, but by the looks of it that appears to be the only spot, so I just put a little bondo on it and sanded it down.  I’ll let the next guy figure out what he wants wants to do. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------

